# Roland Dantes seminars in Germany



## Dieter (May 7, 2002)

Hi everybody,

just a quick reminder, that Senior Master Roland Dantes will be in Germany to hold 2 seminars. 
The first will be at the 11th and 12th of May in Essen. This is a closed seminar only for the brown and black belts of the German Arnis Association (DAV) with also black belt gradings being held there.

The second seminar at the 18th + 19th of May is open to everybody who is interested. It will be held in Darmstadt, in the center of Germany, quite near to Frankfurt.

You can download the (german) seminar information at

http://www.modern-arnis.de

or just contact me, (datu@modernarnis.de) so that I can give you more details.
The seminar fee will be 80 Euro, which is about 70 US $.

These will be the only 2 seminars he will teach in Eurpope and as far as I am informed, it will be his first seminars in Europe as well.
We are looking forward to that and hope to see some people of the list there too.

Best regards from Germany


Datu Dieter Knüttel


----------



## Dieter (May 12, 2002)

Hello everyboday,

just a short notice to tell that we had a very nice seminar with Roland Dantes here in Germany. It was a seminat with brown and black belts only and we had 65 participants, 46 black belts (from 1st to 6th Dan) and 19 brown belts.
We also had a black belt grading with 18 persons going to Lakan/Dayang Isa (1st Dan), 3 going for Lakan/Dayang Dalawa (2nd Dan) and 2 going for Lakan Tatlo (3rd Dan).

Everybody passed the exam and one could see that they had prepared themselves wery well for this grading and that they had worked very hard for their new degree.
We were very happy with the results and so was Senior master Roand Dantes, who whiotnessed the grading.

Datu Dieter Knüttel


----------



## arnisador (May 12, 2002)

Please tell us what he covered in the seiminar!


----------

